# Teich aus zwei Welten



## bachbild (28. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

ich planen gerade einen Teil (~100m²) unseres Gartens in einen japanischen Garten inlc. Teich zu verwandeln. Der Teich soll dabei zwei Welten miteinander verbinden. Auf zwei (geraden) Seiten (Weg, Terrasse) möchte ich über Eck einen formalen Teich in "Kaimauer-Optik" (eine mit Polygonalplatten belegter Weg/Terrasse geht in eine ebenfalls mit Polygonalfliesen belegte Wand über, die dann ins Wasser eintaucht und auf einem ebenen Kiesgrund endet.

Die anderen Ufer sollen mit Ufergraben versehen werden und die Abgrenzung zur Rasenfläche bzw. die Verbindung zum Hügel mit Findlingen und Bonsai herstellen.

Dabei gibt es natürlich ein paar Randbedingungen:

* Ein kleines Kind muss überall im Teich sicher stehen können (d.h. Maximaltiefe 80cm - trittfestes Substrat könnte natürlich auch tiefer reichen).

* Wir wohnen auf fast 1000m Höhe über dem Meer mit entsprechenden Temperaturen und großen Schneemengen im Winter (knapp 1m Schnee liegt meist den ganzen Winter im Garten).

* Die Gartenanlage soll recht nachhaltig sein (d.h. Garten-/Teichpflege ja, Umbauen/Basteln eher weniger). 

* Es kommen keine Fische in den Teich (hauptsächlich, da mit Punkt 1 nicht kompatibel).

Nachdem ich nun etwas gelesen habe, bin ich etwas davon ab gekommen einen Teich komplett in Beton gießen zu lassen. Ein "massiver" Teich würde mir zwar sehr entgegen kommen, nur scheint das ja auch nicht DIE dauerhafte und problemfreie Lösung zu sein, die ich mir erhofft hatte.

Darum bin ich jetzt zu einer Lösung mir Mauerscheiben die in einem Folienteich stehen übergegangen (Skizze s.u.). Und damit fangen meine Fragen an:

Wie man an der Skizze sieht, habe ich in Plateaus geplant, dass das aber wohl so nicht so einfach geht (freilegende Folie/abrutschendes Substrat) habe ich schon raus bekommen, aber wie kann man ein vernünftiges Profil in einen doch eher schmalen Teich erreichen? Die 80cm Tiefe sollte ich aber schon erreichen, oder?

Das ich die Plateaus so geplant habe, hat den Grund, dass ich nicht weiß ob der Teich nicht im Winter komplett durch friert. Darum muss ich vermutlich alle Pflanzen im Teich in Körbe setzen und rechtzeitig raus nehmen? Hält der Teich so wie ich ihn bauen möchte so starkes Eis überhaupt aus?

Ich denke das ich die Ränder (Kapilarsperren) schon halbwegs kapiert habe, habe aber noch zwei Fragen:

Der äußere Rand des Ufergrabens muss ja tiefer sein als der Wall zum Teich, damit kein nährstoffreiches Wasser in den Teich gelangen kann. Warum läuft aber der Teich nicht über den Ufergraben leer bzw. ist meine Skizze also richtig?

Ich muss ja 2x einen Übergang zwischen Kaimauer und Uferwall/-graben machen. Gibt es dazu erprobte Methoden bzw. hat das hier schon wer erfolgreich gemacht?

Und zum Schluss:

Brauche ich das Fundament unter den Mauerscheiben oder reicht da eine dicke Kiespackung?

Das sind so bis jetzt so meine Gedanken. Eigentlich lässt sich das meiste auf eine Kurzform bringen: kann ich den Teich so bauen wie in der Skizze gezeigt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Hallo Heiko

Willkommen im Forum!

Tolles Projekt 

Auf alle Fragen habe ich keine Antwort.
Zur Kapilarsperre kann ich nur sagen, dass es ein Niveauausgleich zwischen Teich und Graben gibt. Also der Überlauf vom Graben definiert letztendlich das Niveau im Teich.
An der Mauer als Kapilarsperre einfach die Folie hochziehen.

Wegen Winter und Frost: Viele Pflanzen überstehen durchfrieren problemlos.
Aber mehr Tiefe ist schon besser (z.B. Erwärmung im Sommer) und bringt mehr Stabilität.
Da du ja sehr geometrisch arbeitest, könntest du doch auf max 80 cm Tiefe ein festes Gitter einsetzen. Das sieht man von oben eigentlich nicht und die Pflanzen wachsen durch.

Und ich würde zumindest __ Moderlieschen einsetzen, um die Mücken unter Kontrolle zu halten.

Zum Mauern im Teich kann ich nichts sagen 
Aber da gibt es bestimmt noch Antworten von Spezialisten...

Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Servus Heiko,

erstmal:willkommen 

hier bei uns im Forum.

Knut hat ja schon sehr vieles richtig geschrieben.

Mein Tip wäre auch __ Moderlieschen in den Teich, dann hast Du mit den Mücken kein Problem.
Wenn Du 1 - 2 m² Fläche auf 1m oder noch besser 1,2 m Tiefe machst dann hast Du schon
einen relativ guten Überwinterungsschutz für die ML.
Ich wohne auch auf knapp 800 m und bei uns sind die Winter auch recht lang, zusätzlich
habe ich unter dem Teich Flächenkollektoren für die Erdwärme, also bei mir gefrierts
von allen Seiten, doch mit den ML hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
Den meisten (heimischen) Unterwasserpflanzen machen tiefe Wassertemperaturen nichts aus.
Die Pflanzterassen lässt Du einfach nach aussen hängen, so kann das Substrat nicht
tiefer abrutschen.
Den Überlauf vom Ufergraben habe ich 2 - 3 cm tiefer gemacht wie der maximale Wasserstand im Teich sein soll.
Bei mir am Teich habe ich lediglich den Uferwall betoniert, denn wenn man ab und zu
auf diesem rumsteigt ist es schon günstiger wenn dieser betoniert ist.

Klick einfach mal in meine Signatur vom Teichumbau, vielleicht findest Du ja brauchbare
Lösungen.

LG Markus


----------



## bachbild (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten und Begrüßungen. Das mit dem Gitter ist eine klasse Idee. Der Teich ist nicht so sehr geometrisch (s.aktuelle Planung - 2. Bild), Aber ich kann einfach den Teich auf eine 50cm Ebene ausheben lassen und in diese Ebene ein ~70cm tiefes und 200cm breites Loch graben lassen dass ich dann wieder mit Mauerscheiben sichern kann. Dann kommt ein 5cm Gitter mit einem L- oder U-Profilramen (10x10cm) auf das Loch. So kann das Substrat nicht mehr in das Loch rutschen und gleichzeitig sichert es das Gitter gegen Verrutschen.

Ich muss dann keine Angst haben, dass unsere Kleine mit Klamotten in den Teich fliegt und es nicht ans Ufer schafft. Wie man am zweiten Bild sieht gibt es genug Möglichkeiten ins Wasser zu fallen (nicht nur für Kinder ). Aber bei einer Maximaltiefe von 40cm mach ich mir da nicht so viele Sorgen.

Mücken sind bei uns kein Problem (zu kalt) aber ein paar __ Moderlieschen sind dann natürlich möglich und sehr willkommen.

Den Uferwall möchte ich auch betonieren, das ist ja wohl die haltbarste Möglichkeit.


----------



## bachbild (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Hallo,

hat denn wirklich niemand hier Erfahrung mit Mauerscheiben  (also diesen L-Betonsteinen) im Teich?

Ich denke einen Fehler habe ich schon selbst entdeckt, auch wenn es mit der Folie sicher nicht einfach ist, muss vermutlich der L-Stein oben am Weg mit dem Schenkel nach außen zeigen, sonst drückt es ihn auf Dauer sicher in den Teich (nur als Warnung falls jemand die Zeichnung als Vorlage nehmen will...).

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Hallo Heiko.

Anscheinend hat keiner wirkliche Erfahrungen mit diesen L-Steinen. Da die meines Wissens auch recht teuer sind, werden die bei den meisten Hobby-Teichianern wohl eher weniger verwendet. Viele nutzen einfache Betonschalungssteine, die als Begrenzung in alle Richtungen dienen.

Sorry, aber dennoch lesen einige in deinen Thema.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*



bachbild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...muss vermutlich der L-Stein oben am Weg mit dem Schenkel nach außen zeigen, sonst drückt es ihn auf Dauer sicher in den Teich... (



Stell den L-Stein doch außerhalb der Folie, Heiko.

Die Verkleidung mit Granitfliesen kannst Du dir vermutlich eh sparen, da man die aus dem Winkel (von der Terrasse aus) eh nicht sieht. 

Die Folie fällt nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr auf. Alternativ kannst Du auf der Folie dann noch eine Verkleidung "aufmauern" wenn Du das für die Optik haben möchtest.
Da gibt es hier auch schöne Beispiele im Forum.

Zum Gitter noch ein Hinweis: Es ist hilfreich, wenn Du das Gitter auch ohne Probleme rausnehmen kannst:
1. Zum Reinigen des Boden (Mulm)
2. Kinder werfen gerne Sachen ins Wasser und manches braucht man noch (z.B. Schlüssel) 

Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung!

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## bachbild (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Hallo,

ok, dann muss ich wohl Pionierarbeit leisten. Die Steine kosten (in der kleinen Größe die ich brauche) ~65EUR pro Meter - da ich am Rand nur 7m brauche, ist das zu verkraften.

Den Plan, die Mauerscheiben auch für die Absenkung in der Mitte zu verwenden, habe ich zugegebener maßen ausgeheckt, ohne an die Kosten zu denken - hier werde ich nun wohl eher schön rund aufmauern.

Die Polygonalplatten die in den Teich reichen sind nicht optional , aber Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Schlüssel (also wohl Rahmen in Rahmen - der äußere hält den Sand, der innere das Gitter).

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

Hallo Heiko,



> ok, dann muss ich wohl Pionierarbeit leisten


 

Betonsteine L + U zum Teichbau

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36702





> Ein kleines Kind muss überall im Teich sicher stehen können



http://www.kindersicherheit.de/html/archiv03_19.html

http://dgk.de/gesundheit/unfallpraevention/unfallarten/ertrinken/ertrinken-ist-keine-frage-der-wassertiefe.html


das Gitter würde ich durch einen Zaun um den Teich ersetzen - sicher ist sicher,es kommt natürlich auch auf das alter der Kinder an.


----------



## bachbild (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> 
> 
> Betonsteine L + U zum Teichbau



Doch, doch , ich hätte ja gerne etwas gewusst über Mauerscheiben *im* Teich, da scheint mir doch noch Pionierarbeit erforderlich zu sein . Auch wenn der verlinkte Teich sehr hübsch geworden ist, so ist die Teichfolie an den Steilwänden nicht gerade unsichtbar. Trotzdem danke für den Link, so kann ich die Stabilität der Steine schon besser abschätzen.

Ich habe mir in Japan viele Gärten und Teiche sehr genau angesehen und habe eine recht genaue Vorstellung, was ich optisch erreichen will. Nur wie ich so etwas stabil und dauerhaft umsetzte, ist noch fraglich.


Kinder und Gartenteich ist sicher ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Einerseits ist es eine sehr schöne Sache für Kinder mit (objektiv) geringem Risiko, andererseits baut man eine potentielle Todesfalle und bei den wenigen Fällen, wo etwas passiert, werden die Eltern ihres Lebens nicht mehr froh...

Bevor wir nicht den Eindruck habe, das unsere Kleine nach einem unabsichtlichen und plötzlichen Sturz in den eiskalten Teich sicher wieder aufstehen kann, gibts keinen Teich.

Als begeisterte Wassersportler werden wir sehr früh sehen, wie sie sich bei solchen Gelegenheiten verhält und wenn der Teich dann da sein sollte, wird natürlich auch das in den Teich platschen und wieder raus klettern geübt, damit sie im Notfall bescheid weiß.

Hier bei uns ist Ausbildung viel wichtiger als Zäune, auf der anderen Seite des Hauses lauert ein reißender Wildfluss mit steilen (und natürlich komplett ungesicherten) Felsufern, bei denen auch ein Erwachsener es schwer hat, wieder ans Ufer zu kommen. Die 5 Minuten entfernte "Kinder-Bretter-Bude" im Wald steht oben und nur 30m von einer 20m hohen und - natürlich - ungesicherten Klippe entfernt.

Ich halte tiefe Teiche in denen ein Kind nicht sicher stehen kann für sehr gefährlich - auch ein älteres Kind was im Wasser gut zurecht kommt, kann in Anziehsachen (spätestens mit Winterjacke und Stiefeln) kaum oder gar nicht schwimmen und auch ein Zaun schließt das Fallen in so einen Teich nicht aus.

Letztlich müssen die Eltern individuell für Ihre Kinder Risiken und Nutzen abwägen - Wenn ich bei unserer Tochter und einem Teich kein gutes Gefühl entwickle, dann gibt es statt Teich eine geharkte Kiesfläche.


----------



## Boneone (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich aus zwei Welten*

hi,

plane ja auch noch...

aber 1000m höhe kenne ich (zumindest im sommer am we, selten im winter mit schneeschuhen) solltest auf frostsicherheit achten!!!
bin ja kein bau profi aber der eisdruck wird dir deine steine sicher etwas verschieben... (jedes jahr)
die meisten eckig gemauerten becken haben meines wissens nach starke eisen/stahl verstärkungen (bewehrung) oder 2seiten flach...

l.g.-a


----------

